# Ceado e37s very coarse



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I've gone and opened my ceado e37s up to give it a clean, and to see if I can work out why doubles were taking 10s to grind when for everybody else it only seems to be around 5s. In the process I've gone and removed the flap which seemed to have a lot of compressed grinds behind it which I thought might be causing the issue. However, now that I've gone reassembled the grinder, the grind is extremely coarse. I adjusted the grind adjustment collar thingy, but even though I can hear the burrs chirp, backing off slightly still causes super coarse grinds. Does anybody know what I've forgotten to do? The 3 screws seem tight enough.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you replace the flap or leave it out ? Did you remove the two screws that hold the adjustment lever in place ?

Did you remove the lower carrier and clean it ? What position is the anti-static finger in ? up or down.

Did you make sure that the seat for the top burr carrier was clean and free of any coffee grounds


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I had removed both the burr chamber flap and scc thing completely (I usually leave the scc fully open and have a piece of tape over the chute to stop grinds flying everywhere). However I've now put them back in, and it all seems to be working fine again. Seems like the grinder needs some sort of resistance exiting the chute for it to work? Not sure why though


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Having scc flap fully open, and as you have correctly eluded to, providing less resistance is indeed going to require a MUCH finer grind. And you will end up with grinds up your arm. I have mine probably around half way open. Good full shot purge needed at least to see effect of any grind change.

Still, could be any of the above reasons mentioned above.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It does require the flap for consistent dose also with a reasonable weight of beans or a weight to provide the pressure.

As mentioned above, it does take several shots to clear the existing grinds before you have grinds from the new setting.

Adjusting while running can lead to a buildup of grounds in the grind chamber forming a solid mass which does not always clear:whistle:


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Adjusting while running can lead to a buildup of grounds in the grind chamber forming a solid mass which does not always clear:whistle:


That sounds like bad news as it should be running when setting finer.

John

-


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ajohn said:


> That sounds like bad news as it should be running when setting finer.
> 
> John
> 
> -


NOT if you read the instruction manual.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> NOT if you read the instruction manual.


I have and it goes a bit further than I suggested.









Personally I should be happy with just sticking to running while going finer and purging to get rid of the stuff that was ground previously but their empty it first option could well be better.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is not referring to adjustment in that sense. The ceado has a narrow band to adjust I. So you remove the rubber and then reposition the adjustment lever to increase the fineness settings, or the other way to coarsen


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> It is not referring to adjustment in that sense. The ceado has a narrow band to adjust I. So you remove the rubber and then reposition the adjustment lever to increase the fineness settings, or the other way to coarsen


Afraid it is referring to any grinder burr adjustment. If some one wants to set the range of the adjustment lever to some point I wish them luck with using the hopper shutter. The comment that more usually crops up is always run the grinder if adjusting finer. Even coffee classics mention it if people have problems with a Sage grinder. You too maybe - I remember a comment about starting fine - might have messed up a Sage grinder though if it was at it's min setting.

Anyway I ain't going to take the shot again so that the adjustment lever can be seen below the entry.
















John

-


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Afraid
> 
> -


Don't be afraid, you are after all the new grinder guru


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for all your help guys. I've resolved the issues I was having, so I'd thought I'd update the thread just in case someone runs across the same issues.

The timing issue (where it was taking a long time to grind a double shot) was not being caused by compressed grinds in the chamber like I had originally thought, being caused by a lack of weight from the beans. Since switching to a tube hopper and weight, my grind times for 18g are around 5 seconds now which seems to match other forum users grind times.

With regards to the coarseness issue, just to clarify, before I did have the SCC gate fully open with a piece of tape over the chute to stop spraying. When I was having the coarse issues, I had completely removed the SCC gate AND the grind chamber flap. Since putting those back in, the grind is back to normal now.

Maybe in the future I'll give my ceado some ARSE but it's grinding pretty well atm so I'm happy!


----------

